
Meritocracy or Bias? - shrikant
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/08/13/white-definitions-merit-and-admissions-change-when-they-think-about-asian-americans
======
zeroname
What difference does it make? "Affirmative Action" vs. "Meritocracy" are
principles. "White people are in favor of it" isn't a valid argument for or
against either.

The fact of the matter is that through "Affirmative Action", Asians generally
receive a handicap, whereas it's the opposite with "Meritocracy". The opposite
is true for Blacks.

Pick your poison.

